# NY (Long Island, Mastic)-Rats for adoption, rescue



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: NY, Long Island, Mastic
Contact: [email protected]









Rats need adoption or rescue due to owner's severe allergy. They are about 6 months old, colored, about 20 boys and 20 girls. For pictures and details, please contact Maria at the email above. Transport is available. I have no more information. 

Thank you,
Raquel


----------

